# Morton, IL - 8ft striker



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Western 8ft striker. In very good condition. Stored inside. Perfect working order. Has side extensions, vibrator, strobes, & dual work lights. Comes with controller. Does NOT come with wiring harness. Located in East Peoria, IL - $3800


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did this happen to be in a truck with a service body? How much were you loading in it? 

I've been looking for a poly one, but between snow and bizzie, I haven't bought anything yet. At least I know I could trust you.

How much of your brand of beer will $3800 buy?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did this happen to be in a truck with a service body? How much were you loading in it?
> 
> I've been looking for a poly one, but between snow and bizzie, I haven't bought anything yet. At least I know I could trust you.
> 
> How much of your brand of beer will $3800 buy?


Really? That looks electric to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> Really? That looks electric to me.


It is.

Bought a GMC with an aluminium service body and am considering a small electric spreader for 2 reasons:

1) I can't get my other 2 salt trucks upfitted for some time.
2) If I get a small spreader on a won tonne I can help a customer that generally does their own salting of lots and a ramp but my trucks have always been too large\heavy to work on the ramp.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You're really bad at haggling for a dutchman.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> You're really bad at haggling for a dutchman.


I have one of these its a decent salter.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 197530
> Western 8ft striker. In very good condition. Stored inside. Perfect working order. Has side extensions, vibrator, strobes, & dual work lights. Comes with controller. Does NOT come with wiring harness. Located in East Peoria, IL - $3800


Even without the harness, that is a very good price


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is.
> 
> Bought a GMC with an aluminium service body and am considering a small electric spreader for 2 reasons:
> 
> ...


I see numerous spilled 5 gallon buckets in your future...

Good deal for sure wish I wouldn't of shelled out 7k for a tornado...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> You're really bad at haggling for a dutchman.


I don't HAVE to buy from this guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I see numerous spilled 5 gallon buckets in your future...


I know...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...


Road Trip!!!!...This is one of the few individuals I would like to meet...A fellow concrete monkey


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did this happen to be in a truck with a service body? How much were you loading in it?
> 
> I've been looking for a poly one, but between snow and bizzie, I haven't bought anything yet. At least I know I could trust you.
> 
> How much of your brand of beer will $3800 buy?


I would think this will fit in a service body...we'd put about 2.5 +\- Ton in it. Side extensions are 2x8....so you can probably get close to 3.5ton it, if you piled it in.?.?.?.ive never fully loaded it and then weighed. 
Give me your floor height to top of service body, and width at that point. I can verify later today, or tomorrow morning, if it would fit.

$3800 buys about 200 cases...depending on what I have a hankering for


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> Road Trip!!!!...This is one of the few individuals I would like to meet...A fellow concrete monkey


Come on...I'll be sure to stock up on bananas & buttwiper in that case


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

$3800 divided by 200 comes out to $19 a case...I don’t even think you can get Bush Latte for that...We are in Milwaukee’s Best territory ....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

reminder, it's a for sale thread so please don't post unless you are interested in it

thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Will this salter fit on a trailer? in case I’d want to put a salter on a trailer...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Will this salter fit on a trailer? in case I'd want to put a salter on a trailer...


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Give me your floor height to top of service body, and width at that point.


24"

48" wide

Thanks


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

What year is this looks like a late model??

FYI. I’m much closer.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 24"
> 
> 48" wide
> 
> Thanks


Got it....90% sure it'll fit that, but will verify in a.m.



cjames808 said:


> What year is this looks like a late model??
> 
> FYI. I'm much closer.


I want to say we bought this particular unit, new, in the fall of 2015

Lol, buyer location makes no difference to me, it's pick up only, so I'm going nowhere.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> What year is this looks like a late model??
> 
> FYI. I'm much closer.


If that matters I get the best deal as I'm closest...and I may actually be interested...would you take 100 cases?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> If that matters I get the best deal as I'm closest...and I may actually be interested...would you take 100 cases?


No...price is firm @200 cases


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> If that matters I get the best deal as I'm closest...and I may actually be interested...would you take 100 cases?


No...price is firm @200 cases


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 24"
> 
> 48" wide
> 
> Thanks


It will fit


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> It will fit


Thanks, I'm going to try to line up a couple hundred cases of beer in the mean time.

And check your text.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

?
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/pabst-blue-ribbon-selling-limited-223600551.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Would be epic if mark really paid with 200 cases. Plow for beer could take a pic of the stack of cases where the spreader is now. Lol.

Hope it works out for both of you.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

They say there’s a sucker born every day...so put a big fat sold sign on this puppy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The sucker is the guy who thinks the check k is good. Lmao 

Nice to finally meet you in person.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

so this is sold or no?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> so this is sold or no?


I consider it sold...plow4beer might not when he tries to cash my check.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, closing this out...let me know if not the case


----------

